# Rear wheel drive and blowing fuses??



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Check your wiring harness where it crosses the propshaft!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Many thanks for the heads up.

I'll have a look if the rain gives up

Andrew


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

The design electrician should be - errr electrocuted?

Or has somebody at sometime removed some straps and forgotten to replace?

Geoff


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It looked to me like it has been like this from leaving the factory but there is a convenient hole nearby that will accommodate a cable tie so I put three on after repairing the damaged conductor which happened to be the 25amp feed to the step and light.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I didn't know Rapido's on Fiat chassis were RWD & had propshafts ?



looking at the 2nd picture what is that white / grey strip that has also been damaged ?


is that also a cable ?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That'll be why it's in the Hymer forum lol
Yes it's a flex chaffed also


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> That'll be why it's in the Hymer forum lol
> Yes it's a flex chaffed also


Techno

Tour profile lists a Rapido.

Maybe you changed MH and forgot to amend or is it somebody elas'e Hymer?

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I thought the same geoff, maybe it was somebody elses!


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

RWD Fiat !

thought it sounded too good to be true


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I can't see where Techno says it is his van and he posted in the Hymer section - so why would anyone assume it's his van?
I thought it was well known that he does electrical work.

The clue is that he is listed as a "Trade Member". :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I found the fault and repaired it for another member


----------

